# Video Switcher For Performing Arts Center



## CBR372 (Feb 27, 2013)

So I am looking at getting a video switcher for our space. Every once and awhile we get those shows that require 2 laptops (powerpoint) or 1 laptop and a camera and DVD player etc... Various sources. The switchers I have access to are very simple VGA switches. However what I don't like is that lets say I have two laptops running different powerpoints. When I use those switches it basically tells one of the computers "hey you have a second monitor good for you!" while the other loses any scent of having a monitor. this is troublesome especially while using qlab for video playback. As when we switch away from the qlab machine and back it still recognizes the screen but the cue doesn't get sent to the projector. Basically I need a switcher that keeps a constant sync with the computers (all mac/pc would be nice). Also it would be nice if it was a scaler as well as we get computers in all different resolutions, most the time it is 3min before the presentation. 

I found this. But it doesn't really tell me if it will keep sync with the non-active sources.

Any input? I am trying to keep it below 1500.00

Thanks!


----------



## Footer (Feb 27, 2013)

Modern scalers/switchers (otherwise known as a seamless switcher) start in the 5k range. Depending on the features needed that can go even higher. The analog way SMX100 is a pretty popular unit around my building. Barco also makes some pretty good units. It is possible to pick up a straight VGA seamless switcher on ebay pretty cheap, but if you want anything capable of dealing with SDI, HDMI, or DVI inputs or outputs your going to need a unit in the 5k plus range. The unit you posted should work for you as long as you are doing all VGA.


----------



## cleighton (Feb 27, 2013)

We use an Analog Way pls 300 to switch between dvd players, cameras and computers. Works great and can be controled on face or through software on windows computer. Draw back is the price tag. 


Footer said:


> Modern scalers/switchers (otherwise known as a seamless switcher) start in the 5k range. Depending on the features needed that can go even higher. The analog way SMX100 is a pretty popular unit around my building. Barco also makes some pretty good units. It is possible to pick up a straight VGA seamless switcher on ebay pretty cheap, but if you want anything capable of dealing with SDI, HDMI, or DVI inputs or outputs your going to need a unit in the 5k plus range. The unit you posted should work for you as long as you are doing all VGA.


----------



## Joshualangman (Feb 27, 2013)

Would this help you?

It handles DVI but is limited to two sources. Some neat features, like "seamless" fades and holding the last frame if an input is disconnected. Also, chroma key, different resolutions, etc etc. Can even be DMX controlled.

*spark d-fuser: crossfading for laptops


----------



## ruinexplorer (Feb 28, 2013)

For the quality of the Barco at a lower price point, I recommend FSR. This would probably work for your needs. While not all manufacturers will make the differentiation anymore, a seamless switcher generally has more than one video card allowing for a production and preview and allowing for a smooth fade between images. More common is a glitchless switcher which only has a single video card, no preview, but maintains sync with all of the inputs allowing to switch between sources without a glitch. However, this means that it either must freeze one image while bringing up the other (which looks odd with streaming video) or fades through black. This may make a difference in how you want your presentation to appear. A true seamless switcher will definitely cost more money.


----------



## museav (Feb 28, 2013)

ruinexplorer said:


> For the quality of the Barco at a lower price point, I recommend FSR.


Many people do not realize that a number of the Barco switchers come from their purchasing Folsom Research and that some of those products were joint developments between Folsom and FSR with both companies sometimes offering virtually identical products, sometimes the name on it is is about the the only difference.

A seamless switcher requires two internal scalers as both the current program and preview source are scaled before switching. A switcher/scaler uses a single scaler with the switching happening before the scaler, thus the image capture or fade through black. You can likely find some switcher/scalers under $1,500 but probably not a true seamless switcher.

Whether the computer still sees itself connected when not selected may depend on how the device handles things such as EDID. If a connected computer sees the switcher as a termination device then it will likely act as though it is always connected to a device. If the switcher instead passes through the EDID and related terminations from the connected display then when you switch away from an input it may be as though that input is no longer connected to anything. Most of the reputable manufacturers (Extron, Kramer, Barco, FSR, Analog Way, TV One, etc.) address this in their products.


----------



## howlingwolf487 (Feb 28, 2013)

It is my professional opinion that Analog Way seems to be the most future-proof unit with I/O and HDCP compatability and EDID assignment/spoofing. The Barco units add a lot of latency to the video signal (not good for IMAG).

Yes, their units are pricey, but when you figure in rentals and possibly needing to buy a "better" unit if you don't invest in the "right" one up front, it's worth the chunk of money.

I regularly use the PLS300 (Pulse) and enjoy its feature set. It is a bit clunky to get around without the software, but manageable once you get your presets in place. I played with the DiVentix II just yesterday (along with the Orchestra controller) and found it very intuitive and easy to get around and change things on-the-fly. Plus, it has the ability to do built-in edge-blending - though a dedicated solution is typically better, especially if you don't do that type of thing all the time.


----------



## rsmentele (Feb 28, 2013)

I like a good VP728/729 as an all around switcher. Has VGA, HDMI and composite inputs and switches audio as well. Has VGA and HDMI outputs too!

jm2c


----------

